# [SOLVED] COMODO Firewall



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

Tried to print from Google maps the other day! Got this









The COMODO rule-set looks like this


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: COMODO Firewall*

You are blocking the spooler service [spoolsv.exe] which is used to print.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: COMODO Firewall*

Stop protection for your browser, see if that works.


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: COMODO Firewall*

Thanks..*Wand3r3r* and *Masterchiefxx17*

Got it working it was indeed the [spoolsv.exe].


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: COMODO Firewall*

Glad to hear!


----------

